

ArticlesBase: profitable content farm from Israel, 20M monthly visitors - adrianwaj
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/11/articlesbase-the-profitable-content-farm-with-20m-monthly-visitors-you-dont-know/

======
bpotter
Thanks for posting this. It's always great to read about bootstrapped
startups/businesses that are profitable.

They say they earn $500K/month, but I'm curious how they are generating this
revenue as I didn't see any advertisements. Most of the normal "ad spaces" are
links/ads encouraging users to signup and post articles of their own. Any
insight/thoughts on how they are generating income?

~~~
tst
_Articlesbase is a leading articles directory that receives over 15 million
monthly unique visitors to our over 25 different verticals. We offer premium
placement for 300x250 display ads targeted to a vertical / geography or ROS._
\- Source: <http://www.articlesbase.com/advertising>

Just looked into one article ([http://www.articlesbase.com/business-
opportunities-articles/...](http://www.articlesbase.com/business-
opportunities-articles/information-on-refinancing-your-home-
mortgage-4227262.html)) there are two text boxes with Google Ads, two vertical
banners and one horizontal banner at the bottom.

~~~
bpotter
Ahh, silly me. The reason I'm not seeing any ads is because I'm using the
Chrome Disconnect extension
([https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jeoacafpbcihiomh...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jeoacafpbcihiomhlakheieifhpjdfeo)).

Sorry to bother you w/ that question, but thanks for taking the time to post
the extra info. ;)

